# Aristo 20' cars - tip for better rolling.



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

I just replaced the plastic wheels on a brand new bobber and a 20' gondola with aristo metal wheels. I noticed that after I replaced the wheels and tightened the screws, the wheels did not turn freely. I was going to pose the question here, but as I was typing, I tried just loosening the 6 screws that hold the sideframe to the car itself. Apparently, when the screws are tightened at the factory, the torque puts a bit of a bind on the side frame. Just breaking the screw loose then snugging it back again relieved the sideframe enough that now these cars will roll pretty well on flat track. The way the sideframes pinch these wheels, they act more like brakes. Granted, there are good parts about having cars with 'brakes', especially since a 2 year old is going to be operating these cars, but I would rather have them free rolling. 


Mark


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good cure, I think most just ream them slightly with a drill... 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Would be simpler than drilling out like I did.


----------

